# Shop Made Drill press Accessory Table



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

While researching drill press accessory tables, I was disappointed to see that there is very little about them on the internet. There was one "Long way around the barn" video, the end result was a table more suited to machinists and mechanics rather then woodworkers. The other "mentions" that came up were the currently marketed products which are basically a plastic disk, supported by an elongated "S" hook and held to the pillar with a hose clamp, for "only" $15-$20, plus shipping.
REALLY


> ? Have modern day woodworkers gotten so lazy and uninventive that they would BUY this flimsy looking doo-dad rather than make their own to suit THEIR needs? Isn't this what woodworkers DO, MAKE things….


? So, I wound up cutting the good wood off some pieces that were (actually) in the burn pile and using that. Scavenging around the shop, I got a U bolt and secured a block of wood to the pillar with it. I had drilled a vertical hole in the middle of this block to accept a bolt long enough to hold a support arm in place.
The support arm was cut from the salvaged wood and a three pieces were glued up to make a square table. The edges were rounded with a router and a dowel pin inserted in the middle of the bottom as a pivot. Holes for holding bits were drilled along one edge, and a couple of holes were drilled for small accessories and the chuck key. There is plenty of room to add any more holes in this table if needed, with PLENTY of room for safety glasses, etc on the table.
A second table to hold specialized accessories (like drum sanders for instance) could be made if desired, and the entire table top could be replaced as needs change. This nice addition to the shop only cost me a couple of hours of pleasant work over a rainy weekend. Now I have a handy accessory table for my drill press and $20 to use for something else.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I like your style OleGrump. We must think somewhat alike. Here are two things I mounted on my old ShopMaster DP. I can keep a few bits handy in the index I mounted up by the motor; and now after a run into the Habitat Restore the other day, I have a flex light mounted. It was a desk lamp but I tore it all apart and kept the flex neck part with the lamp head. Hard to find one that will stay put when you aim it and this one does. My poor old eyes appreciate the extra light. : ) . My only regret is that I didn't make room someplace for the cutting oil can. It has to sit on the cart next to the DP.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Mike, Thank you for your kind words. Just seemed pretty silly to me to BUY something flimsy, when I could just make one to my own needs. Love the desk lamp. That will be the next improvement.
Your comment about the oil can reminded me of a little trick that "old timers" did when I was young (Back in a different century….) They would get a strong magnet and stick it either on the head or the pillar of the drill press, then used it to hold the oil can in place. If they used 3-in-1, they stuck it on the pillar. If they used the small round refillable can, they stuck it on the head, so the base would stick to the magnet.
Of course, 3-in-1 nowadays comes in plastic containers, but a square of tin cut from a coffee can and super glued in place would make it stick….


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's one I made to clamp on to my DP column so I'd have somewhere to clamp a light. 


















It clamps on real solid loosening one of the lock nuts allows it to turn in any direction and move up and down. Removing both thumb nuts allows it to be removed entirely. Although, to be honest, it's still in the exact same spot it was when I made it over a year ago


----------

